# Brisket rest time



## billbo (May 9, 2009)

If I use the foiled, toweled, cooler meathod how long can you keep it in the cooler before the temp starts to drop into the danger zone? Going to be doing my first overnight brisket tonight (Qview later) and don't want to screw up!

I am sure it depends on a few variables but is there an average time you can keep it coolered?


----------



## pignit (May 9, 2009)

I have taken pork shoulder and pork loin.... smoked, wrapped in foil, wrapped in towels and put in a cooler..... opened it up 6 hours later to a smokin piece of meat. The loin was stuffed and it was in the cooler closer to 7 hours. It had steam coming from it when I opened it up. The pork was still hot enough inside to burn your fingers. That's why I always plan ahead and cook ahead. I know I can keep my meat hot enough to serve for 5 hours easily. I would have never beleived it had I not done it myself. I'm sure the larger the piece of meat the longer it will hold the heat so a flat may tend to cool off quicker than the point, but with both of them wrapped together I would easily give it 4 or 5 hours stayin hot.


----------



## billbo (May 9, 2009)

Thanks pig! I will be doing a seven pound flat. So I might get 3-4 hours out of that?


----------



## pignit (May 9, 2009)

I'd say yep without a problem. Just wrap it really good in foil.... I wrap mine in a couple of beach towels and put them in the cooler with some more towels under it and around it. I promise you that thing will still be smokin when you pull it out. Make sure and get it wrapped and in the cooler right out of the smoker. Don't forget to show us what it looks like.


----------



## bigsteve (May 9, 2009)

I like to fill my cooler about 1/2 hr before I need it with very warm water to pre-heat it.  If you have your choice, pick a cooler that is only a little larger than the meat.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

Thats a great idea about the cooler. I didnt believe it at first but smoked a 10* butt and put it in a cooler for about 4 hours and it burned my hands when I cut it up. Dont doubt these guys!!!!!!!


----------



## the dude abides (May 9, 2009)

All true.

I did a 2.5 pound corned beef brisket.  I put it in the cooler thinking I'd let it rest for an hour.  I fell asleep and woke up 5 hours later and it was still hot.


----------



## desertlites (May 9, 2009)

foiled wrapped brisket in cooler will still be hot 6-8 hrs later-been there


----------



## billbo (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers guys! It really gives me some confidence knowing I have a few hour window to work with. Time to load up the UDS! First cook tonight on the new toy!


----------



## bigsteve (May 9, 2009)

First cook????  I thought you UDS guys always made a fattie first time out!

Don't mess with tradition man.  Bad-bad Karma to mess with tradition!

Get over to Piggly Wiggly and get some Jimmy Dean while you still can.


----------



## billbo (May 10, 2009)

I agree Bigsteve but unfortunately I learned of the tradition after I did the seasoning burn. To make up for it I am Doing a breakfast fatty for my wife tomorrow morning. Qview to follow!


----------



## bigsteve (May 10, 2009)

Too late.  You messed with Karma.  I bet tomorrow you find Earl and Randy sleeping in your garage.


----------

